# Chicago and NWS - Experienced Snow Plow Operators Needed



## SGBVEI (Sep 30, 2015)

Experienced Snow Plow Operators Needed
Loader Operators
Skid Loader Operators

Seasonal Position - Active drivers will be earning $30/hr with a Guaranteed 4 Hour Call Out when dispatched.
Seasonal Position (approx. Fall - Early Spring)

Minimum 3 Years Experience Plowing Snow and Salting
Operate trucks with 12 foot plows and salt loaded in the rear
Dispatch from Elgin, IL to assigned routes
CDL Drivers earn $30/Hour
Operators earn $30/Hour

Qualified drivers must have Valid CDL license (Class A or B), valid medical card and a qualifying MVR and background record

Job Description

Our Snow Removal Team will safely and effectively operate snow plows through residential, commercial, office, and retail locations during and after snow events through the winter months.

Qualifications

*Preference to those with 3+ years experience operating snow equipment and/or plowing but will consider those with less years experience. Additional equipment training is available. Qualified individuals must have CDL license for minimum of 1 year to be considered as a salt truck driver. Must have current CDL Operators license (Class B or better), valid medical card and a qualifying MVR and background record;

Qualified applicants must:

Must be available work when snow is forecasted for on-call status as winter storms develop.
Must be able to respond within one hour of the snow shift they are called out for.

Additional Information

THIS IS AN ON-CALL POSITION; WE CANNOT GUARANTEE NUMBER OF HOURS INDIVIDUALS WILL BE EXPECTED TO WORK THROUGH THE SEASON - BUT WE DO GUARANTEE THAT A MINIMUM 4 HOURS WILL BE GIVEN WHEN CALLED OUT EVERY TIME.

Positions are well-suited for those with the following background:

Individuals working full time at construction, concrete, or likewise, and have limited or no work during snow storms;

Individuals who work for themselves and have flexible schedules to work when called out; 
Individuals with over the road work and are available to plow some nights and days through the week as needed; 
Individuals who are working part-time elsewhere and have flexibility to plow during weekdays or evenings;

How to Apply?
Call Our Office at 847-622-0797
OR
Interested candidates should submit their resume and qualifications to [email protected]

If your skill sets are a match a representative from our company will be in touch. We are a Equal Opportunity Employer and enforce a drug-free workplace. Drug screen and Background check will be completed upon hire.


----------

